# Oh Cheesus!



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 20, 2012)

The stars must have been in alignment this week. One of our sporting good stores has been bought and is re-branding. Hence they are having a massive clearance sale. I bought 3 20# bags of pellets for $25.00.













8106312732_7409540234.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 20, 2012






Also our Local Fred Meyers has Tillamook cheese on sale. So I bought as much as I could afford.













8106296223_4d505ed2df.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 20, 2012






The vac-pac is an experiment. Infused Tillamook medium cheddar with Hot Hatch Chile.

Since I don't have an A-Maze-n-smoker ( I do plan on getting the tube once I'm done paying for an engagement ring and a trip to Hawaii) I built a quick smoke generator out of a Tazo Tea tin, a 3" stainless shower drain, and a $4.00 Harbor Freight solder iron. I bent the drain to fit on the bottom of the tin to allow a 1/2" air space between the pellets and the bottom of the tin.













8106294615_a598dc4890.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 20, 2012






Test burning today to see how long it will go and to check the temp.













8106298273_2cc9647f38.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 20, 2012


















8106299077_bf3ee49366.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 20, 2012






So far on one pint of pellets, the smoke has been going for 4 hrs, and the only real temp difference has been from the outdoor temperature changing. It was 44 outside when I started and is now 57.The internal temp of the smoker has gone up, but only a few degrees above the outdoor temp.

My smoker resides in my boat shed, which provides some shade and blocks it from the prevailing winds.













8106305260_b294673b35.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 20, 2012


















8106294335_af36a26d56.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 20, 2012






Tomorrow the Cheese goes into the smoker!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks like a great day


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks great and should work nice...

Congrats on the (hanging
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)Marriage. Don't pull a "Joe V/S the Valcano" ,but say hello to the "Big Woo" and take some Orange Soda
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,for the Natives.

Q-view of the proceedings and trip are Mandantory as is anything you would Smoke...:)-

Be safe and...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 20, 2012)

throw  a couple 3 or 4 bottles of water in the freezer tonight so they'll freeze over night..  if temps start getting to high in the cold smoker..  throw a couple frozen bottles in to lower the temp...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 21, 2012)

Temperature won't be a problem, just loaded the smoker, 24.5 degrees outside this morning! During the summer I fill the water pan and freeze it, well when there's enough room in the freezer!













8108755138_bf75315609.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 21, 2012






All cut up and ready for the smoker!













8108749329_2a0c46c632.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 21, 2012






All loaded up and awaiting the onslought of apple wood smoke! I plan on 2.5 hours once the smoke gets good and rolling. Can't see it in this photo, but the smoke is just starting to roll.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 21, 2012)

Cheesebus

Yeah nice smoke there.


----------



## jp61 (Oct 21, 2012)

Looking good so far and congrats on the engagement!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 21, 2012)

I just checked the Cheesus. After 2.5 hours the internal temp is at 45 degrees and the cheese isn't showing much color change. So I think that I will leave it in a bit longer. This is the coldest the smoker has ever been when I've  smoked cheese. Normally the internal temp ranges between 55 and 65. So I am thinking that the cooler temp may not be allowing the smoke to penetrate the cheese. Time will tell I guess!


----------



## deanoaz (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dirtsailor2003*
> 
> Also our Local Fred Meyers has Tillamook cheese on sale. So I bought as much as I could afford.
> 
> ...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 21, 2012)

Yep Central Oregon, It shows up in my profile, maybe others can't see it?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 21, 2012)

Well I didn't get the color I normally do, but the end result is fantastic flavor wise! I have never use pellets before so that may be one factor why I didn't get the color. The other reason may be that the temp inside the smoker never got above 45, bit chilly here. Anyhow all packed up and ready for the upcoming holiday season!













8109752336_ce0bf339d9.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 21, 2012






Not as much color as I'm used to getting













8109744955_612db88092.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 21, 2012






All packed up, My food saver is 20+ years old. The heating strip is starting to come off, and I can't seal raw meats or anything with moisture present anymore. Time for a new one, hopefully they make the new ones to last that long too!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 21, 2012)

Nicely Done!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 25, 2012)

Well the verdict is in, couldn't wait five or ten days to sample. It all started with my friends who were telling me how fantastic the Cheese was. Seems they don't know how to follow directions either. I told them all to wait 5-10 days before sampling. So last night I dove in head first. this cheese is fantastic!













8122183227_85dc2e7754_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 25, 2012






Smoked Cheese with homemade pepper jelly, YUMM!!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 31, 2012)

Very nice, great pacific northwest


----------



## gov- (Nov 1, 2012)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> All packed up, My food saver is 20+ years old. The heating strip is starting to come off, and I can't seal raw meats or anything with moisture present anymore. Time for a new one, hopefully they make the new ones to last that long too!


Put one in your wedding registry! :)

Your cold smoker Tazo tin looks pretty cool.  Your cheeses look good!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 4, 2012)

Here's a bit more on the Tazo tin smoke generator. I put 5 holes in the top lid, four small holes on the sides down at the bottom. At our local Hardware store, I bought a 3" stainless shower drain cover, for $2.99 which I clamped in a vice and bent to fit. This little grate gives about 1/2" clearance from the bottom of the tin to allow air flow. One large hole for the soldering iron is right above where the drain cover is. So far I've been pretty impressed with it. Doesn't take long for the nice blue smoke to start. Loaded full of pellets I have been averaging about 4 hours of smoke. The 18" tube smoker is still on my bucket list, maybe next payday!













8155332146_60a60f8166_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 4, 2012






Body, lid, and top













8155332548_a02fe181c4_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 4, 2012






Modified shower drain cap













8155333010_3f244a38e1_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 4, 2012






Location of the hole for the soldering iron and one of the small draft holes


----------



## fagesbp (Nov 7, 2012)

I really like the smoke can. I think I will make one tonight.


----------



## smokindavep (Nov 10, 2012)

Looks wonderful!  How was the infused cheese?  Could definitely be an interesting concept!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 11, 2012)

SmokinDaveP said:


> Looks wonderful!  How was the infused cheese?  Could definitely be an interesting concept!


UT turned out OK. It was a last minute idea, so there was only one day of infusion. I think that several days would have imparted more of the Chile flavor into the cheese. I also think that if the Chile had been dry it would have been better too. Next time I'm going to try both methods. With the dry chile you could leave it in the vac-pac with the cheese after it's done, giving it even more time to soak in. Smoked pepper jack is one of our favorites. But Hatch Chile is are favorite Chile. We have never seen hatch chile cheese in these parts!


----------

